# Game 9: Portland Trail Blazers @ Cleveland Cavs



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nate "I hate Magloire and Randolph playing together" McMillan starts - you guessed it - Malgoire and Randolph in the front court. We currently have 5 points through the first 6 minutes of the first quarter.

-Pop


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

God I can't stand seeing Magloire play. Never should a play go thru him...never. Thanks for Zach we are still in it.

Peace


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aarrrrgghh, I thought this started at 5pm! I missed the first half hr. Was it the normal starters?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, I love the young guns! Just imagine when Roy is back!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Perhaps we really should be discussing a starting lineup of
Sergio
Webster/Dixon
Outlaw
randolph
Aldridge

Two nights in a row, this is the lineup htat has gotten us back into the game.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep. Typical starters. Lemarcus.....looking good.

Peace


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I know I'm not the only one reading this thread, what's up? Everyone afraid to post to break the spell?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Beautiful shot by travis


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice to see the Blazers not get down by 40 to start the game.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Ok, I know I'm not the only one reading this thread, what's up? Everyone afraid to post to break the spell?


I guess i don't mean anything to you mgd. thanks for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> Perhaps we really should be discussing a starting lineup of
> Sergio
> Webster/Dixon
> Outlaw
> ...


I agree. I'm sorry but Jack is looking like a good back up right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> I guess i don't mean anything to you mgd. thanks for nothing. :biggrin:


Sorry, no one had posted when I posted and I refreshed before I did!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

A lead in the 2nd quarter? Wow, that means we should blow them out!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Sergio with four assists in just a couple minutes.
Not bad.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm bummed that Aldridge couldn't stay out of foul trouble. He was plsying pretty well.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

If we could ever get the transition defense figured out....the games would get alot easier.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No young guns means down by 6.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Why oh why oh why did Nate take out Sergio, webster and outlaw who were doing well, and replace them Jack, Ime and Maglorie who already proved tonight that they suck together.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

vote for your favorit trail blazer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, what a move by Zach.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

am i wrong for hoping for a magloire injury so he wont ever have to play for us again? i mean nothing major or career threatening, i just dont want his *** out there. He is real bad.......real bad.LA on the other hand looks like one of the best big man prospect in the past few drafts.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> Why oh why oh why did Nate take out Sergio, webster and outlaw who were doing well, and replace them Jack, Ime and Maglorie who already proved tonight that they suck together.




start magloire go down 8. take out magloire we tie the game. put magloire back in we go down 8 again. 

he's worthless tonight - no shot, clogging the middle, and not hitting the offensive boards
at all.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> am i wrong for hoping for a magloire injury so he wont ever have to play for us again? i mean nothing major or career threatening, i just dont want his *** out there. He is real bad.......real bad.LA on the other hand looks like one of the best big man prospect in the past few drafts.


I just hope that Maglorie gets traded and that Joel (big balls) Przybilla comes back healthy.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> I agree. I'm sorry but Jack is looking like a good back up right now.



I think Jack will develop into a good backup or an average starting PG for a team with a few stars. But he's really not a leader with the basketball the way Roy and Rodriguez are. He does have good chemistry with Roy though, and should start along side him as long as Roy is healthy.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> am i wrong for hoping for a magloire injury so he wont ever have to play for us again? i mean nothing major or career threatening, i just dont want his *** out there. He is real bad.......real bad.LA on the other hand looks like one of the best big man prospect in the past few drafts.



I've said it a hundred times. No offense, no defense, no benefit to our team whatsoever. You may as well either play small, and put a guy on the floor with some talent, or play LaMarcus.

What a major disappointment he's been to fans expecting an "all-star quality" guy. I never did like the trade.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> I just hope that Maglorie gets traded and that Joel (big balls) Przybilla comes back healthy.


Do you think it would be rude to play a little AC/DC for the Rose Garden upon his return ; )


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Lamarcus starting the 2nd half :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like Aldridge started second half. Hopefully that means there is going to be a change to the starting lineup.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Aldridge we need you on the court!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why not put Aldridge and Sergio back in? Makes no sense saving them for later if the game is out of reach.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Jamal Magloire is the worst basketball player I have ever seen in my entire life. Every single time he comes into the game, the other team goes on a +10 run.

We've played great in this game when Jamal was out. Unfortunately, he's had three separate stints of playing time, so we're down 16.

My prediction: We claw back to within five or six, then Jamal is subbed in... and we end up losing by 13.

Stepping Razor


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach does look tired. That's understandable in a back to back game with the work he does.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, bye bye winning record. I"m sure we'll see you again in a year or so.

The upper managment needs to explain to Nate McMillen that nobody wants to spend 100 bucks to see Magilore, Grham and Udoka.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

How many millions of dollars do we have to pay this coaching staff before the get it??? DUUHHheeer. we play Magilore, the other team destroys us, we take him out, we start coming back...Duuuhh what should we do? Let's keep starting Maglorie.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on BLazers! Be so sweet if they could come back here!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't wait till big balls is back so we can sit Mags


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> I can't wait till big balls is back so we can sit Mags


You and me both. Hopefully they are smaller by then or they might slow him down.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Even in a loss I love watching Aldridge play. Just wait until Roy is back.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

LA and Sergio are gonna be awesome. I cant wait till Roy comes back and all three are starting.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We should just sit Martell. His back is obviously effecting his game.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

magloire 0-4, 3 rebounds 

aldridge 5-5, 8 rebounds, 3 steals


aldridge also does not have a turnover yet in his first 3 games


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The All-Healthy lineup

PG: Jack/Rodriguez
SG: Roy/Webster
C: Pryzbilla/Aldridge
PF: Randolph/Aldridge
SF: Outlaw/Udoka


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Aldridge is clearly the most versitile and talented all around big man we have. The guy is a really good basketball player. It's also obvious that barring injury Dan Dickau has seen his last meaningful court action. Magloire has no business starting over Aldridge....Neither does Joel for that matter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

magloire is this years...Dmiles..Derek Anderson...and so on. I simply can't stand the guy. I may have been a bit harsh on the injury thig but I get so frustrated at nate for playing him....our +- is prolly horrible when hes in there. LA is the truth and we need to hit our ft's..tired or not. Zach is a warrior though. We need Roy back because we just aren't very competitive on the road right now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> The All-Healthy lineup
> 
> PG: Jack/Rodriguez
> SG: Roy/Webster
> ...


pryz over la......WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> The All-Healthy lineup
> 
> PG: Jack/Rodriguez
> SG: Roy/Webster
> ...


I think eventually, maybe sooner than later, it'll be:

PG: Rodriguez/Jack
SG: Roy/Webster
C: Aldridge/Pryzbilla
PF: Randolph/Aldridge
SF: Outlaw/Udoka

Your lineup just switching LA and Sergio.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> pryz over la......WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



For his shot blocking. LA will develope into a much better player, no doubt about it. But right now, we need to Joel's defense really bad! We can really use LA's scoring off the bench, and he can get major minutes backing up the 4 and 5. I just hope Nate doesn't have some hang up against playing young guys like some other coaches we've had.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

How much does anyone want to bet that Magilore starts Friday vs the Celts. I am losing respect for Nate right now...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> How much does anyone want to bet that Magilore starts Friday vs the Celts. I am losing respect for Nate right now...


Not me. Notice LaMarcus starting the 2nd half?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> How much does anyone want to bet that Magilore starts Friday vs the Celts. I am losing respect for Nate right now...


I really hope Nate starts Aldeidge next game or start the small lineup. Either way, Mags would be best selling popcorn and staying off the court.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

mgb said:


> We should just sit Martell. His back is obviously effecting his game.


i second that. he doesn't look good out there. if it's back that's bothering him, sit him until he heals completely.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> I really hope Nate starts Aldeidge next game or start the small lineup. Either way, Mags would be best selling popcorn and staying off the court.



Selling popcorn takes alot of skill, and I just don't think he has the handles for it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree, I think LA will get the start.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> How much does anyone want to bet that Magilore starts Friday vs the Celts. I am losing respect for Nate right now...


i'll take that bet. only reason Aldridge didn't start tonight is because of big Z. i think nate might have thought big Z would be a little too much for Aldridge to handle dow low so he went with the beefier Mags. Mags' days as a starter for portland is over i think.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I want Roy back . . .now! I know the company line . . . you have to let it heal and wait until he is 100%. And my rationale side agrees. But the basketball fan side of me, the competitive side that want to win, the side that gets excited with each victory, is screaming for Roy to just get the surgery tommorow and get back on the court ASAP.

This whole "we will try rest and a boot first and then consider the options" is killing me. The bone is something that isn't going to go away, he can try resting and using the boot all year or he can just get the surgery and be back in a few weeks . . . and god knows Blazer fans could use a dose of Roy . . . and soon.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

just look at the bright side with Roy out, we'll adding a few more balls for the lotto.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah webster isnt playing very good right now, craptastic 
mags I hope gets traded
JOEL where are you!?!?!?!?!
we need a top sf in the draft, fa or trade outlaw webster graham udoka( i like udoka but not as a starter) 
roy lord knows when he will come back if he comes back there goes ROY


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah webster isnt playing very good right now, craptastic
> mags I hope gets traded
> JOEL where are you!?!?!?!?!
> we need a top sf in the draft, fa or trade outlaw webster graham udoka( i like udoka but not as a starter)
> roy lord knows when he will come back if he comes back there goes ROY


why should we trade webster?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, I know it is early....but am I the only one disturbed at our backcourt play? Jack and Webster both need to step it up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

LA was 5 of 5 from the field, 3 of 4 from the line, 8 rebounds, 3 offensive, and 3 steals in 23 mins


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> LA was 5 of 5 from the field, 3 of 4 from the line, 8 rebounds, 3 offensive, and 3 steals in 23 mins


He is going to be a monster. I think fouls may become a problem with Lamrcus but as long as he can stay on the court he helps.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys are awesome. I didn't think I would read a game thread with as much abuse heaped on one player (Magloire) as the Cavs fans give out to Eric Snow lol. Don't know what got into Eric Snow other then Derrick Gibson got activated


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> He is going to be a monster. I think fouls may become a problem with Lamrcus but as long as he can stay on the court he helps.


Yeah, I'm glad he's getting PT early in his career as well. I think the fouls will go down as he puts on more upper body strength over the season and learns the tricks of the NBA. Quite a few of his fouls were ones that he made because he didn't want to be backed down and scored on or they were just rookie fouls. This was what, his 3rd game? The fouls will go down as the season progresses.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Magloire has been so bad I want to see him go to the D league. Gosh lets just find a way to turn him into HA. At least HA was funny and could do the splits.

Jack has struggles the last couple games but I still have faith in him. He'll never be a star in the NBA but I think he'll be a great 3rd guard off the bench of a decent team. Or the second best player on a team like the Blazers. Sergio surprised me the last few games but I'm waiting for him to have the night with 7 turnovers trying to force all sorts of fancy passes. Plus Sergio's defense is gonna get exposed once he plays more minutes.

Part of me was kind of glad to see Victor gone last summer because I thought at least I'll be able to see Outlaw and Webster get major PT. So sad that total scrubs are beating them out. Oh dear do I hope Websters back is bothering him otherwise passing on Deron Williams was a major mistake. If it is bothering him he needs to let it heal and do serious core strenghtening.

At least Aldrige is looking like a #2 pick!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Stepping Razor said:


> My prediction: We claw back to within five or six, then Jamal is subbed in... and we end up losing by 13.
> Stepping Razor


Pretty close we lost by 14 points. What was up with Zacks 19 ft jumper in the 3rd period with 5 or 7 min left. It bounced off the rim and gave it to the other team.
Its obvious, something is still bothering Webster either him being too concerned about scoring or his back is still bothering him making his 3's to be off.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mgb said:


> PG: Rodriguez
> SG: Roy
> C: Aldridge
> PF: Randolph
> SF: Outlaw


While I think it'd be a bit premature to start Sergio after a few games, thinking about that lineup on the court together gives me the shivers. Imagine the ball movement and dribble penetration that unit could produce. Swap out Outlaw with Webster and you have an outside shooting target.

They'd probably get hosed on the other end, but who cares. They're shooting for a good pick this year anyway.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It seemed pretty obvious to me that this game turned when Aldridge had to go out for foul trouble. Until then the Blazers were in it. I am hoping that Nate gets the message and shakes things up. 

As for Jack and his performance tonight, I think he is a player that just needs more experience, and who needs to learn to get the ball up the court quicker.

I am also sure at this point that Martell is still hurt. It is obvious from the way he is playing that his back is still a problem.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

We have to remember that 'LaMan' has probably not reached anywhere near game condition. He has been out with an injury for a long time. Nate can only use him in short bursts for a few games just to get him up to speed. Then look out. The kid has some game. 

Give Nate some credit, he can see. Nate must try to win games and how does he do that best? Does he start all the better players and being short handed, bring in reserves that are poor offensively and or defensively? 

He has to have as balanced a team as possible in both units. Few can play at this level for the whold game. So we need to think in terms of who should start and who should come off the bench for winning purposes. Some posters are wanting to start all our best players and then who would we bring in?

All this to say that Nate is doing a very good job in this situation. When we get our full compliment back then we stand to get better and more consistant.

Go Blazers! Perdict a win in this next game!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: 

gatorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I understand what you are trying to say, but you have to admit that not only some, but ALL of the first quarter deficits the Blazers have dug themselves into have been too hard to overcome. A lot of your chance to win a game comes at establishing the game at your tempo in the beginning. The team has to give itself a chance to win, and going with a lineup that leaves the Blazers in a 20+ point hole in the first quarter is not a solution. How many times do we have to watch Magloire be a pile of crap in the first quarter before you learn from the situation and put in a player that gives the team a shot to actually win the game. If Magloire starts showing something in practice at a later date that shows he deserves playing time, then Nate can put him on the floor then. 

I also think this situation will solve itself when Joel Pryzbilla comes back into the lineup. The only thing I worry about is the fact he missed a lot of games last year, is it going to stay the same?


----------

